# Voldemort vs Darth Sidious



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

*Location:* Ministry of Magic
*Starting Distance:* 30m
*Restriction:* No Horcruxes or Clones
*Scenario:* Both wish to test their power, with intent to kill
*State:* IC
*Please read before posting or voting.*

This is movie based, from the Harry Potter and Star Wars Universe.

I believe that Voldemort would ultimately win. Voldemort has a massive amount of magical offenses and defences, not to mention that he can fly and apparate. 

The most powerful offense in Voldemort's arsenal is obviously Avada Kedavra, whereas Sidious has the command of Force Lightning.

Some may argue that the Force is far more effective than Magic, however Voldemort had raised the bar and then broke the bar, as far as Magic is concerned. Force requires concentration. Magic requires a wand, however Voldemort has shown to be proficient in wandless magic.

Magic has literally endless combinations. What's to stop Voldemort from conjuring a Boggart, thus influencing Sidious into letting down he's guard, as he will be in fear, or the uttering of, "Accio Lightsaber".

Please back up your arguments or opinions, and debate logically. All comments are welcomed.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

Sidious chops Voldy's head off and shits down his neck.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2009)

Since when haas anybody been able to conjur up a boggart, nobody in the books has ever shown they could do that.

Also is this movie Sidious/Palpatine, or EU Sidious/Palpatine.

Either way match ends with Voldemort missing a head.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 12, 2009)

You know Sidious can generate wormholes in the EU right?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> You know Sidious can generate wormholes in the EU right?



That and create planet wide force-storms.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Since when haas anybody been able to conjur up a boggart, nobody in the books has ever shown they could do that.
> 
> Also is this movie Sidious/Palpatine, or EU Sidious/Palpatine.
> 
> Either way match ends with Voldemort missing a head.



Hey KingofShippers. This is Movie based.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Hey KingofShippers. This is Movie based.



Well the the original post didn't say, so I was just checking, it's always best to check when it's Star Wars.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

In that case, allow me to change my answer.



Onomatopoeia said:


> The emperor chops Voldemort's head off and shits down his neck.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Well the the original post didn't say, so I was just checking, it's always best to check when it's Star Wars.



Hey  I appologise if I didn't specify that piece of information, but thanks alot for point that out, much appreciated.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 12, 2009)

Palpatine uses the force to stab voldemort to death with his own wand.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Palpatine uses the force to stab voldemort to death with his own wand.



I somewhat doubt that, considering Voldemort has shown profound wandless magic, and what's preventing him from saying, "Accio Lightsaber" within the battle, plus the fact of the matter is that he too has displayed incredible feats with telekinesis.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> *State:* IC


This right here is Voldemort's downfall. Harry Potterverse is horribly incompetent. The only reason they do any good in OBD is because of the no PIS/CIS rulings. 



> I believe that Voldemort would ultimately win. Voldemort has a massive amount of magical offenses and defences, not to mention that he can fly and apparate.


Palpatine can create city busting force storms and wormholes. 



> The most powerful offense in Voldemort's arsenal is obviously Avada Kedavra, whereas Sidious has the command of Force Lightning.


Or force TK. 



> Magic has literally endless combinations.


No it doesn't.


> What's to stop Voldemort from conjuring a Boggart, thus influencing Sidious into letting down he's guard, as he will be in fear, or the uttering of, "Accio Lightsaber".[/COLOR]


That he doesn't know how to conjure a boggart. And Accio Lightsaber vs TK lightsaber _and_ wand. 


EDIT: Oh, movie based. How stupid.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

Magic does not have the same limitations as the Force.

It's been shown that the Avada Kedavra can be cast in just over a second, while most other spells don't even require an incantation.

Voldemort doesn't need his wand to cast spells, his ability to teleport at will, flight, number of offenses and defenses at his disposal, plus his ability to conjure things that can work on his behalf all provide a slight edge. I am rather sure Voldemort could counter most of Sidious's offenses with Magic. For example, Force Choke prevented by Disapparation and Force Lightning prevented by Protego.

Sidious has speed, something Voldemort doesn't seem to have to any unusual degree. However, remember this: it has been stated that Avada Kedavra cannot be deflected or neutralised by unnatural means, save in extraordinarily unusual instances. It's almost like Luke's Electric Judgement in some ways.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 12, 2009)

Sidious blitzes. Trust me even in the movies they're quite fast. I remember Phantom Menace there was scene where Obi and Jin moved really fast. Sidious can keep up with Yoda and Sidious himself comes from a Sith master who could do things like give life with the Dark side. Jedi have precog which is a major disadvantage for Voldy.

Sidious was rusty in the movies and some believe he let Mace win into tricking Anakin. Just something to think about considering what Mace himself can do.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

*Voldemort teleports behind Sidious*
Voldy:Avad*gets head chopped off*


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 12, 2009)

Force choke.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Magic does not have the same limitations as the Force.
> 
> It's been shown that the Avada Kedavra can be cast in just over a second, while most other spells don't even require an incantation.
> 
> ...



I would consider having your head sliced off by a lightsaber quite the extraordinary unusual instance.

Seriously, Darth Sidious slices his head off.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> I would consider having your head sliced off by a lightsaber quite the extraordinary unusual instance.
> 
> Seriously, Darth Sidious slices his head off.



Neodragzero  Thanks alot for such a response, however I doubt that Sidious is able to leap 30m, which is the starting distance, to preform such a feat on an opponent who has an offense which is comparable to that of Luke Skywalker's Electric Judgement and who had teleport at will.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

*Voldemort teleports behind Sidious*
Voldy:Avad-*gets head chopped off*


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> *Voldemort teleports behind Sidious*
> Voldy:Avad-*gets head chopped off*



Voldemort has been seen to do such an offense within seconds, sometimes not even speaking.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Neodragzero  Thanks alot for such a response, however I doubt that Sidious is able to leap 30m, which is the starting distance, to preform such a feat on an opponent who has an offense which is comparable to that of Luke Skywalker's Electric Judgement and who had teleport at will.





Onomatopoeia said:


> *Voldemort teleports behind Sidious*
> Voldy:Avad-*gets head chopped off*



Jedi pre-cog lightsaber death.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Jedi pre-cog lightsaber death.



You mean how Sidious was able to display his precognition on Vader before he threw him down the reactor core shaft of the Death Star?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 12, 2009)

Voldemort has powers that would be dangerous, but he would never have the chance to use any of them. I don't see Voldemort teleporting in time to dodge force lightning.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Voldemort has powers that would be dangerous, but he would never have the chance to use any of them. I don't see Voldemort teleporting in time to dodge force lightning.



Hey, Narcissus. We'll Voldemort has Protego for such an offense, not to mention what he had done to Snape within Deathly Hallows. That offense is something that would be most dangerous within this battle. Not to mention, theoretically, couldn't be transfigure such an offense?


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> You mean how Sidious was able to display his precognition on Vader before he threw him down the reactor core shaft of the Death Star?



Yeah, it's not like precog is a general Jedi/Sith ability that can be countered back and forth.

Movie Voldemort has precog?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Voldemort has been seen to do such an offense within seconds, sometimes not even speaking.



What part of precog do you not understand?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Hey, Narcissus. We'll Voldemort has Protego for such an offense, not to mention what he had done to Snape within Deathly Hallows. That offense is something that would be most dangerous within this battle. Not to mention, theoretically, couldn't be transfigure such an offense?



Like I said, he will never have the chance to use any of his powers. So while he could use transfiguration on Sidious, he'll be blasted by force lightning first, and Voldemort has never been shown to react to lightning, even fake lightning, so he won't cast protego in time.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Yeah, it's not like precog is a general Jedi/Sith ability that can be countered back and forth.
> 
> Movie Voldemort has precog?



Voldemort had Legilimency.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

So he can read minds. It's not like Jedi/Sith can do this too or have any way to block it.

 Big froopin whoop. He still loses his head.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> So he can read minds. It's not like Jedi/Sith can do this too or have any way to block it.
> 
> Big froopin whoop. He still loses his head.



Awesome post. Indeed, but I believe precognition requires concentration within the Star Wars Universe.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

So we've established that concentration is necessary for precognition and Voldy loses his head. Then we're all on the same page.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> So we've established that concentration is necessary for precognition and Voldy loses his head. Then we're all on the same page.



Ah, ok kk  But, as I said before, what's stopping Voldemort from saying, "Accio Lightsaber"?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Ah, ok kk  But, as I said before, what's stopping Voldemort from saying, "Accio Lightsaber"?



A bolt of lightning to the face.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Ah, ok kk  But, as I said before, what's stopping Voldemort from saying, "Accio Lightsaber"?



Not having an attached head.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Ah, ok kk  But, as I said before, what's stopping Voldemort from saying, "Accio Lightsaber"?



Said lightsaber being buried in his skull.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Awesome post. Indeed, but I believe precognition requires concentration within the Star Wars Universe.



Did'nt Vader use Precog to deflect Han Solo's blast in the original trilogy? Sidious is definately above Vader at that point.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

Generally being dead.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

I found it utterly funny that Narcissus, Neodragzero and KingOfShippers responded to the exact same post with such effective answers


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 12, 2009)

What is with your sycophantic behavior?  Stop it, it's making me sick.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> What is with your sycophantic behavior?  Stop it, it's making me sick.



Sycophantic? Ouch. Build bridges not barriers. I merely stated that the time intervals between the posts, and the length of the posts at that there rather amusing yet similar.


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2009)

I know everybody's with Sidious but Voldy might have a chance. Avada Kedavra is instant. He could just apparate and shoot Sidious in the face with it.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 12, 2009)

Cubey said:


> I know everybody's with Sidious but Voldy might have a chance. Avada Kedavra is instant. He could just apparate and shoot Sidious in the face with it.



It's already been established that Voldemort could kill him, it's just that he'll never get the chance to do it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 12, 2009)

It's a question of who is uglier.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 12, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> It's already been established that Voldemort could kill him, it's just that he'll never get the chance to do it.



It's pretty stupid to make it so that Sidious knows about Avada Kedavra, since, Sidious will simply take his wand at the start of the battle and shove it through Voldemort's neck, and then use it as a force lightning rod. 

Even if he didn't know prior to the battle, his force precog may tell him that death is coming when Voldemort raises his wand with intent to cast that spell, in which case, Voldemort is disarmed/countered with the force.

Still, without that stipulation, there is at least a _chance_ of it going the other way, since precog is one of the more hit and miss force powers.


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 12, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> It's pretty stupid to make it so that Sidious knows about Avada Kedavra, since, Sidious will simply take his wand at the start of the battle and shove it through Voldemort's neck, and then use it as a force lightning rod.
> 
> Even if he didn't know prior to the battle, his fo*rce precog may tell him that death is coming* when Voldemort raises his wand with intent to cast that spell, in which case, Voldemort is disarmed/countered with the force.
> 
> Still, without that stipulation, there is at least a _chance_ of it going the other way, since precog is one of the more hit and miss force powers.



When has movie Sidious displayed Precog on that level, in the middle of battle? Whats stopping Voldy from mind raping him? He doesnt need his wand for that or most of his magic; you'll see that in the up coming film.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 13, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> It's pretty stupid to make it so that Sidious knows about Avada Kedavra, since, Sidious will simply take his wand at the start of the battle and shove it through Voldemort's neck, and then use it as a force lightning rod.



Now I have images of Palpatine doing a Mortal Kombat finisher in my mind...Rep for you


----------



## Bart (Jul 13, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> When has movie Sidious displayed Precog on that level, in the middle of battle? Whats stopping Voldy from mind raping him? He doesnt need his wand for that or most of his magic; you'll see that in the up coming film.



Exactly. People are assuming that he will be planning ten moves ahead before Voldemort has a chance to offend, which is not exactly true. As I stated before, it didn't slow Sidious to destroy Yoda, or knowing about Luke's existence before Vader, or even Vader from pushing him into the reactor core of the Death Star.

Within the Star Wars Universe, whether it be in the PT, OT or even the EU, precognition tends to be something which requires strict contemplation, especially to the degree everyone is referring to. However, Sidious is dealing with an opponent who can basically invade his thoughts and emotions, not to mention Legilimency includes mind reading and mental manipulation, something which Sidious has not displayed to such a profound level.


----------



## the box (Jul 13, 2009)

even movie version he is fast enough to rape voldemort into a peice of sausage


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 13, 2009)

As already said before, precognition is a general ability of jedi/sith; especially with masters and sith lords. It has already been explained before that throughout the canon, whether it be film or print, that it actually has an active role unless affected by the actions of a certain force user. Yoda is a Jedi Master. Darth Sidious is a sith lord. Ditto for Darth Vader.

No one said anything about ten steps ahead; just that it's the very thing that allows Jedi to react to and deflect rapid fire blast of projectiles breaking the sound barrier. Unless you want to argue that they really do that stuff simply on reflexes alone; still leaving Voldemort pretty screwed.

Talk about some serious continuous contemplation when you have supersonic projectiles bombarding towards you.

Also, attempts to affect the mind of an opponent isn't something new for Jedi and Sith, much less a Sith Lord of Sidious' level. You're wasting time trying to mess with the emotion route with someone trained to control and use them to further strengthen his resolve, skill, and other areas that allows him to decimate multiple Jedi Knights and fight an era's two strongest Jedi Masters.

So, again, precog and manipulation of a person's thoughts and emotions are all general skills that you don't even have to be a Jedi Master nor a Sith Lord to do. Just that happening to be either one puts you at the top of a verse filled with people that can do this stuff on a casual basis.

On a off topic note: Bartallen2, I would gladly give you a rep if you stop with the colored text. Everyone will read your text from beginning to end and focus on what they care to focus upon rather than following your "helpful" coloring.


----------



## Bart (Jul 13, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> As already said before, precognition is a general ability of jedi/sith; especially with masters and sith lords. It has already been explained before that throughout the canon, whether it be film or print, that it actually has an active role unless affected by the actions of a certain force user. Yoda is a Jedi Master. Darth Sidious is a sith lord. Ditto for Darth Vader.



Hey Neodragzero  Good post. Indeed, it is a wide known and available trait among force users, however proficiency in such an art would obviously vary, but I believe that Sidious' mastery of precognition would be great nonetheless.

On a side note, appologies if my constant use of various coloured texts irks you  It's kind of a habit, I must admit 



neodragzero said:


> No one said anything about ten steps ahead; just that it's the very thing that allows Jedi to react to and deflect rapid fire blast of projectiles breaking the sound barrier. Unless you want to argue that they really do that stuff simply on reflexes alone; still leaving Voldemort pretty screwed. Talk about some serious continuous contemplation when you have supersonic projectiles bombarding towards you.



Oh yeah definitely, it's almost attached to their reflexes in many ways, but combined with that of the Force, but that's too connected with one's lightsaber skills, especially in the period of PT.



neodragzero said:


> Also, attempts to affect the mind of an opponent isn't something new for Jedi and Sith, much less a Sith Lord of Sidious' level. You're wasting time trying to mess with the emotion route with someone trained to control and use them to further strengthen his resolve, skill, and other areas that allows him to decimate multiple Jedi Knights and fight an era's two strongest Jedi Masters.



However, within the Star Wars Universe, Legilimency would be something in which, I doubt, many force users could obtain, due to it's potency and the fact that it can be commanded onto an opponent at such distance, hundreds upon hundreds of miles.

Sidious may be in control with he's emotions, to an extent, but hardly any Jedi are completely so, even Sidious displayed several forms of emotions within Revenge of the Sith, as Yoda alike, namely arrogance on Sidious' part.



neodragzero said:


> So, again, precog and manipulation of a person's thoughts and emotions are all general skills that you don't even have to be a Jedi Master nor a Sith Lord to do. Just that happening to be either one puts you at the top of a verse filled with people that can do this stuff on a casual basis.



True, but such manipulation has weaknesses, whereas Voldemort had used such abilities on very strong willed peoeple, and that's Legilimency. I've yet to even speak of the Imperious Curse.

If the Imperious Curse connected with Sidious, I could see their being a stuggle in terms of mind power, as logically one could use the Force to somewhat push the effects away, but it'd be rather interesting.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 13, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Oh yeah definitely, it's almost attached to their reflexes in many ways, but combined with that of the Force, but that's too connected with one's lightsaber skills, especially in the period of PT.


Too connected? You do realize that using a lightsaber combat is heavily dependent on precognition? It's the very thing beyond just simply knowing a lightersaber form that makes up a bout.


> However, within the Star Wars Universe, Legilimency would be something in which, I doubt, many force users could obtain, due to it's potency and the fact that it can be commanded onto an opponent at such distance, hundreds upon hundreds of miles.


Distance is meaningless. Potency does't mean much if the above mentioned ability is used upon someone that doesn't have given mental defenses.


> Sidious may be in control with he's emotions, to an extent, but hardly any Jedi are completely so, even Sidious displayed several forms of emotions within Revenge of the Sith, as Yoda alike, namely arrogance on Sidious' part.


I said that he was in control of his emotions, not that he didn't have any. There's a difference between displaying emotion and actually being manipulated through them.


> True, but such manipulation has weaknesses, whereas Voldemort had used such abilities on very strong willed peoeple, and that's Legilimency. I've yet to even speak of the Imperious Curse.


What strong willed people with explained mental defenses did he control in the movies so far?


> If the Imperious Curse connected with Sidious, I could see their being a stuggle in terms of mind power, as logically one could use the Force to somewhat push the effects away, but it'd be rather interesting.


Or Sidious can just cut to the chase.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jul 13, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> It's been shown that the Avada Kedavra can be cast in just over a second, while most other spells don't even require an incantation.



So what? Speed isn't going to help Voldemort when his opponent has precognition and can levitate stuff in the way of the spell.


> Voldemort doesn't need his wand to cast spells,


For the advanced spells, yes he does.


> his ability to teleport at will,


Which he never uses in a fight unless in dire dire danger.



> flight,


Still never used in a fight.


> number of offenses and defenses at his disposal,


No help here.



> plus his ability to conjure things that can work on his behalf all provide a slight edge.


Lions and tigers and bears, oh my.



> Force Choke prevented by Disapparation and Force Lightning prevented by Protego.





> Evidence that protego can defend against force lightning? What has it shown to defend against exactly?
> 
> 
> > Sidious has speed, something Voldemort doesn't seem to have to any unusual degree. However, remember this: it has been stated that Avada Kedavra cannot be deflected or neutralised by unnatural means, save in extraordinarily unusual instances. It's almost like Luke's Electric Judgement in some ways.
> ...


----------



## Gunners (Jul 13, 2009)

Movie Sidious would get raped if there is a good amount of distance is between them. His speed is nothing to write home about, he would get swarmed by inferi fire. 

Novel Sidious from what I've heard would win this match.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 13, 2009)

Pre-cog already gives Sidious the advantage like everyone already said. Accio lightsabre is not going to do anything when he gets a fork of lightning in his face, or better yet, Sidious redirects the lightsabre into Voldemort's face using the force.


----------



## Bart (Jul 13, 2009)

Cubey said:


> I know everybody's with Sidious but Voldy might have a chance. Avada Kedavra is instant. He could just apparate and shoot Sidious in the face with it.



That could be an option, not forgetting the two other Unforgivable Curses, plus the level of Telekinesis that Voldemort had displayed against Harry. I really don't know how Sidious would deal with the Fire and Water offenses that Voldemort will push at him.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 13, 2009)

He won't have to, considering Voldy will be dead by that point.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jul 13, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> That could be an option, not forgetting the two other Unforgivable Curses, plus the level of Telekinesis that Voldemort had displayed against Harry. I really don't know how Sidious would deal with the Fire and Water offenses that Voldemort will push at him.



Probably with a lot of telekinesis.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 13, 2009)

Considering what Yoda could do in Clone Wars(canon) and how he could lift Luke's spaceship, I think Sidious can throw everything back onto Voldy with his powerful TK. Unless Yoda>Sidious in the force.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 13, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Unless Yoda>Sidious in the force.



That's clearly not the case. Maybe a younger Yoda vs. a younger Sidious would have been different, but I think then he'd get owned even harder.

Voldemort just doesn't have any feats that place him anywhere near Sidious in my eyes. Even in the ROTJ movie it's strongly implied that Palpatine is mentally controlling and bolstering the entire Imperial fleet with Battle Meditation _even while flinging raw electricity at Luke._ This is explicitly stated in the novelization and mentioned retroactively by characters like Thrawn. It's as good an explanation as any for how the Stormtroopers were quickly beaten after Palpatine's death. Their puppet master was dead. 

That kind of power just really eclipses anything Voldemort ever did.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 13, 2009)

What's stopping Sidious from grabbing voldie with TK and smearing him all over the floor?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 13, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> What's stopping Sidious from grabbing voldie with TK and smearing him all over the floor?



Nothing at all, just like there's nothing stopping him from raping his mind, or crushing Voldemort's windpipe with his TK


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 13, 2009)

I sense much bias in this thread. Everyone knows EU Sidious would raep Voldy but we are using the movie version. The movie version showed nothing saying he'll be speedblitzing anyone. He's shown nothing saying he'd mind rape anyone. He shown nothing saying his precog can will save him; specially when that slow ass Vader was the one that pushed him into a generator.

 Voldy can teleport, fly, mind rape and use wandless magic. Palpatine can twist the minds of a family of emotional man-boys and and use tk. Voldy rapes with anyone one of the vast amount of magical abilities he has. In the upcoming movie, he'll display the ability to slice people up with the flick of a wrist on top of having the ability to set things on fire as a child before learning about the magical world. Stop wanking.


----------



## Lord Raizen (Jul 13, 2009)

Good points. Im going with "he who shalt not be named."


----------



## Superior (Jul 13, 2009)

Sidous fries Voldemort with a Force Storm.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 14, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> I sense much bias in this thread. Everyone knows EU Sidious would raep Voldy but we are using the movie version. The movie version showed nothing saying he'll be speedblitzing anyone.


He blitz multiple Jedi Knights. Guess what they react to on a casual basis.


> He's shown nothing saying he'd mind rape anyone.


No one said he would. At least bother to pay attention.


> He shown nothing saying his precog can will save him; specially when that slow ass Vader was the one that pushed him into a generator.


Still forgetting that Vader is still a Sith Lord. And pushed? Do you even remember how the scene played out to use such a verb?


> Voldy can teleport, fly, mind rape and use wandless magic. Palpatine can twist the minds of a family of emotional man-boys and and use tk. Voldy rapes with anyone one of the vast amount of magical abilities he has. In the upcoming movie, he'll display the ability to slice people up with the flick of a wrist on top of having the ability to set things on fire as a child before learning about the magical world. Stop wanking.



Again, when exactly did Voldemort use advance magic that matters at all without a wand?

Also, for the love of common sense, can you bother to bring up him doing anything to someone like Darth Sidious?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 14, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> He shown nothing saying his precog can will save him; specially when that slow ass Vader was the one that pushed him into a generator.



He didn't push him, he carried him from his throne, and chucked him down the reactor shaft.


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 14, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> He blitz multiple Jedi Knights. Guess what they react to on a casual basis.


Voldy and Sidious are roughly 63ft away from each other in this scenario. Sidious "blitzed" those Jedi after jumping after about 15ft. There's is no blitzing to be done. If Sidious tries that little stunt again, he'll be thrown several hundred feet into the air. 



neodragzero said:


> No one said he would. At least bother to pay attention.





KingOfShippers said:


> Nothing at all, just like there's nothing stopping him from raping his mind, or crushing Voldemort's windpipe with his TK


lol, wrong time to pull out the douche card



neodragzero said:


> Still forgetting that Vader is still a Sith Lord. And pushed? Do you even remember how the scene played out to use such a verb?





KingOfShippers said:


> He didn't push him, he carried him from his throne, and chucked him down the reactor shaft.



Pushed, chucked, thrown, it doesnt matter. Sue me for not throwing in my Star Wars dvd and rewatching the lolworthy scene. Then again, only a Sith Lord could have picked up Palpatine from behind and throw him down a chaft. Aimrite?


neodragzero said:


> Again, when exactly did Voldemort use advance magic that matters at all without a wand?


"magic that matters" You'll have to explain what that means.


neodragzero said:


> Also, for the love of common sense, can you bother to bring up him doing anything to someone like Darth Sidious?


Mindrape, burn him alive, the killing curse, make Palpatine off himself, tk etc. I would go on but I'd be entering into the book's relm. The up coming movie will go into detail of how/why Voldemort is feared by the magical world and his abilities.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 14, 2009)

No anybody could have thrown him down the shaft, but he'd still be feeding force lightning into them nonstop, It's a wonder that Vader was able to hold out as long as he did.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 14, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> Voldy and Sidious are roughly 63ft away from each other in this scenario. Sidious "blitzed" those Jedi after jumping after about 15ft. There's is no blitzing to be done. If Sidious tries that little stunt again, he'll be thrown several hundred feet into the air.


In other words, completely ignore that he's still faster than Voldemort.


> lol, wrong time to pull out the douche card


Sorry, I don't really think of post beyond that of my own and others that don't waste time with the suggestion of a mind rape.


> Pushed, chucked, thrown, it doesnt matter. Sue me for not throwing in my Star Wars dvd and rewatching the lolworthy scene. Then again, only a Sith Lord could have picked up Palpatine from behind and throw him down a chaft. Aimrite?


In other words, act like Darth Vader is just a really slow robot. Gotcha.


> "magic that matters" You'll have to explain what that means.


I don't know, maybe the advanced magic that has already been mentioned in this forum. What advance magic has been used without a wand? It's a simple question. Heck, add to that whether or not said magic was used without a wand and the usage of words.


> Mindrape, burn him alive, the killing curse, make Palpatine off himself, tk etc. I would go on but I'd be entering into the book's relm. The up coming movie will go into detail of how/why Voldemort is feared by the magical world and his abilities.


In other words, you're making an argument on a movie you haven't seen just because you hope that the movie will simply follow the book to such a degree.

And again, who exactly did this mindrape work on? I'm getting a lot statements that rely heavily on who exactly this stuff even worked on at all.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jul 14, 2009)

Why don't I make a thread about Harry Potter, and only use book 1 feats as the available feats?


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 14, 2009)

Sure, go ahead


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 14, 2009)

CLONE WARS IS CANON. They don't look slow to me there. Yes I know we're going by movies but when we start the movie of episode III we see Obi and Anakin trying to save Palpatine and Grievous suffering from Mace's attack.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2009)

> In other words, act like Darth Vader is just a really slow robot. Gotcha.


In the movie he is just that, a slow robot.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 14, 2009)

Clone wars is as epic as any cartoon I've ever witnessed


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 14, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> No anybody could have thrown him down the shaft, but he'd still be feeding force lightning into them nonstop, It's a wonder that Vader was able to hold out as long as he did.


I would agree with you if Sidious was directing the attack to Vader but he wasnt; it was firing everywhere. One could agrue Vader only died because the attack destroyed the machines keeping him alive.


neodragzero said:


> In other words, completely ignore that he's still faster than Voldemort.


No, acknowledging that Sidious doesnt have the speed to cover over 60ft at a speed any competent, teleporting ranger fighter couldnt handle.


neodragzero said:


> Sorry, I don't really think of post beyond that of my own and others that don't waste time with the suggestion of a mind rape.


Lame cop out. You're saying you'll only acknowledge statements that either completely agree with yours or those that are the complete opposite. Arrogance at its finest.

Come to think of it, why wont you "waste" mentioning Sidious' mind manipulation abilities? 


neodragzero said:


> In other words, act like Darth Vader is just a really slow robot. Gotcha.


Im starting to think you didnt see/ forgot about the Vader scenes in the first movies. Thats basically what Im saying.


neodragzero said:


> In other words, you're making an argument on a movie you haven't seen just because you hope that the movie will simply follow the book to such a degree.


I not hoping anything because those are a vital parts of the story. You even see a quick clip of child Voldy using wandless magic in the trailers. 


neodragzero said:


> And again, who exactly did this mindrape work on? I'm getting a lot statements that rely heavily on who exactly this stuff even worked on at all.



"Mindraping" in the Potterverse is called Legilimency. Practitioners are able to read and twist the thoughts of others. They can make you feel, see and think anything they wish. The opposite teaching is Occlumency which blocks the mind of the user from Legilimency. Voldy was considered the greatest Legilimeny user in the world and has even successfully used it on Dumbldore has a child before learning how to use magic. So far, only Harry has been the only person to resist Voldy's will because he focused on Love (some kind of ancient powerful magic) while his mind was being raped.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Jul 14, 2009)

State: IC

When did Voldy ever open up with Avada Kedavra?

When forced to fight, Sidious quite quickly and efficiently ended the lives of three Jedi, and blasted Luke with lightning before luke knew what was coming.

Plus, Sidious knows of Voldy's curse, but you never said anything about Voldy knowing about the bag of tricks Sidious keeps in his robes. If Sidious knows of a one-hit KO move, he's not going to dive at Voldemort. He's going to fry him with lightning or TK him against walls.

Sidious destroys.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2009)

Steven Pinhead said:


> State: IC When did Voldy ever open up with Avada Kedavra?



Hey  Within Goblet of Fire he used Avada Kedavra upon Frank Bryce, and he tells Wormtail to use it on Cederic Diggory. Order of the Phoenix he attempts to use it upon Harry.



Steven Pinhead said:


> When forced to fight, Sidious quite quickly and efficiently ended the lives of three Jedi, and blasted Luke with lightning before luke knew what was coming.



The fact of the matter is that Kit, Tiin and Kolar didn't expect such a thing to happen, where Sidious was to unleash such powerful lightsaber techniques upon them.

To an extent, Voldemort is rather arrogant, however him not knowing about the Force and the Sith would obviously make him a little weary, especially considering that doesn't have the Horcruxes within this battle.



Steven Pinhead said:


> Plus, Sidious knows of Voldy's curse, but you never said anything about Voldy knowing about the bag of tricks Sidious keeps in his robes. If Sidious knows of a one-hit KO move, he's not going to dive at Voldemort. He's going to fry him with lightning or TK him against walls.



I didn't say anything of the sort, only that Sidious knows that Voldemort can preform Avada Kedavra, but don't forget that Voldemort knows of Sidious' Force Lightning.

I edited the comment regarding Force Lightning, as I didn't put it visably in the restriction section.


----------



## Gekigangar (Jul 15, 2009)

From what I know based in books, and assume it's the same in the movies,
any spell using wands can be blocked. Either by magical means or by a physical object.

That being the case, Sidious can just start flinging statues and crap at Voldy and using some of them as cover to absorb the spells.

So the scene will play out like this :

Voldy : Avada Ke- *object knocks into him*
Voldy : Avada Ke- *another object knocks into him*
Voldy : Damn Y- *yet another object knocks into him*

Assuming Voldy somehow managed to launch the spell :

Voldy : Avada Kedava!
*gets blocked by an object floating in the way*
*another object knocks into him yet again*


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2009)

Gekigangar said:


> That being the case, Sidious can just start flinging statues and crap at Voldy and using some of them as cover to absorb the spells.
> 
> So the scene will play out like this :
> 
> ...



Thats strange coming from the fact that Sidious will be facing an opponent who is able to wield the ability of teleportation and flight, not to mention one who has defensive spells such as Protego at his command, and lastly a very impressive Telekinesis proficiency.


----------



## Lady Hokage Fan (Jul 15, 2009)

Being the Starwars fan I am, I have to say go Dark Sidious, but Voldemote would most likely win anyway.


----------



## Gekigangar (Jul 15, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Thats strange coming from the fact that Sidious will be facing an opponent who is able to wield the ability of teleportation and flight, not to mention one who has defensive spells such as Protego at his command, and lastly a very impressive Telekinesis proficiency.



Flight will not do much to help him here.

The place is the Ministry of Magic. There is a ceiling. As well as pillars.

He is even worse off in the air as there is 1 more direction for attacks to come from.

Teleportation is useful ability. But since Voldy main method of attack is firing spells that can be blocked by objects, Jedi and Sith can feel his presence to wherever he can teleport to.

Now as for Protego, it is a relatively weak defensive spell. Do you honestly think Voldy will use Protego to defend himself? Further more, defensive spells mostly work from the direction of where the attack is coming from. With objects being flung from all directions, I do not think protective spells will do much.

As for TK, i have not watched the movies, so I cannot comment much about it.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2009)

Gekigangar said:


> Flight will not do much to help him here. The place is the Ministry of Magic. There is a ceiling. As well as pillars.



Hey Gekigangar  That may be so, but that hasn't stopped Voldemort, not to mention that the Ministry of Magic is a rather large and tall building, as seen within the films and books alike.

Pillars and ceilings did not stop Voldemort from breaking into Nurmengard.



Gekigangar said:


> Teleportation is useful ability. But since Voldy main method of attack is firing spells that can be blocked by objects, Jedi and Sith can feel his presence to wherever he can teleport to.



What exactly will Sidious do when he is caught by the Imperius Curse? What will he do when Voldemort asks him to kill himself?

"I can make things move without touching them. I can make animals do what I want them to do, without training them. I can make bad things happen to people who annoy me. I can make them hurt if I want to." - Tom Riddle, Half-Blood Prince.

No, Voldemort has displayed many abilities which can not be blocked by objects. Jedi and Sith can feel the presence, yes, but that may change depending whether Voldemort unleashes Legilimency.



Gekigangar said:


> Now as for Protego, it is a relatively weak defensive spell. Do you honestly think Voldy will use Protego to defend himself? Further more, defensive spells mostly work from the direction of where the attack is coming from. With objects being flung from all directions, I do not think protective spells will do much.



A relatively weak defensive spell? Doubt that, considering most Wizards have expressed having problems in doing such a spell, let alone non-verbally. It is a rather strong spell, as seen against Dumbledore's Army.

If objects are flung, then the mere usage of transfiguration will come in handy, as well as apparation, not to mention Voldemort's own branch of Telekinesis.


----------



## Gekigangar (Jul 15, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Hey Gekigangar  That may be so, but that hasn't stopped Voldemort, not to mention that the Ministry of Magic is a rather large and tall building, as seen within the films and books alike.



It may not stop Voldy per say, but the ceiling and pillars does restrict to how high he can fly and how well he can move.

So instead of of only worrying about 5 directions where flying objects can come from, he will have to worry about 6 directions, being the bottom where objects can hit him from.



Bartallen2 said:


> What exactly will Sidious do when he is caught by the Imperius Curse? What will he do when Voldemort asks him to kill himself?



Imperious Curse can be fought and resisted against. Assuming it hits. Remember, part of the training of the Jedi and Sith is to strengthen one's mind in order to fully utilize the force. Willpower counts.

It would be similar to mind tricks the Jedi/Sith uses.

If not, Voldy would be flinging Imperious Curses at Dumbledore any chance he has.



Bartallen2 said:


> "I can make things move without touching them. I can make animals do what I want them to do, without training them. I can make bad things happen to people who annoy me. I can make them hurt if I want to." - Tom Riddle, Half-Blood Prince.



So can Sidious. Nothing special there.



Bartallen2 said:


> No, Voldemort has displayed many abilities which can not be blocked by objects. Jedi and Sith can feel the presence, yes, but that may change depending whether Voldemort unleashes Legilimency.



Legilimency, is that not the skill that normally requires eye contact and magically navigating through the many layers of a person's mind and correctly interpreting one's findings?

What good will that do for Voldy? Reading that Sidious wants to kill him?

In addition, Jedi/Sith have defenses against mind tricks, which should add some defense against it.



Bartallen2 said:


> A relatively weak defensive spell? Doubt that, considering most Wizards have expressed having problems in doing such a spell, let alone non-verbally. It is a rather strong spell, as seen against Dumbledore's Army.



It's more akin to the ineptitude of most wizards/witches who cannot do the spell.
Spells require practice to get it right. And most wizards/witches do not practice this spell.

If school children can do it and fully grown up wizards can't, this must tell you something about the aptitude of your normal everyday wizard/witch.

But I guess that since this is the only known Shielding spell with a name, they have to milk it to the fullest in the movies.



Bartallen2 said:


> If objects are flung, then the mere usage of transfiguration will come in handy, as well as apparation, not to mention Voldemort's own branch of Telekinesis.[/COLOR]



Transfiguration is achieved through concentration, precise wand movements and the proper pronunciation of an incantation.

So while being buffeted by huge amounts of objects, Voldy's concentration would be more on avoiding or removing the obstacles than Sidious. Which will give him time to slowly walk up/under Voldy and Lightsaber/Lightning him.

For teleporting, like I said before, Sidious can sense him when he re-appears. So he does not have to physically use his eyes to find him.

As for TK vs Force, that would be up for debate. Which is stronger/has more power?


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2009)

Gekigangar said:


> It may not stop Voldy per say, but the ceiling and pillars does restrict to how high he can fly and how well he can move.
> 
> So instead of of only worrying about 5 directions where flying objects can come from, he will have to worry about 6 directions, being the bottom where objects can hit him from.



The Ministry of Magic is a very large area, as seen within both the film and book. Nonetheless, levitation can still be achieved etc. Afterall, those who have the highest ground, which Voldemort could achieve with flight, has advantages, which was implied within ROTS and ROTJ.



Gekigangar said:


> So can Sidious. Nothing special there.



I've never seen Sidious, within the movies, move objects without the use of his hands or other gestures.



Gekigangar said:


> Legilimency, is that not the skill that normally requires eye contact and magically navigating through the many layers of a person's mind and correctly interpreting one's findings?
> 
> What good will that do for Voldy? Reading that Sidious wants to kill him?
> 
> In addition, Jedi/Sith have defenses against mind tricks, which should add some defense against it.



It does not require eye contact, as stated within the books, but such contact does strengthen the control of it.

What use of it? Potentially learning what Sidious' next move will be, etc. You're comparing the Jedi mind trick to Legilimency? Legilimency has been seen to work on Wizards who have strong willpower. And I've not mentioned Crucio.



Gekigangar said:


> It's more akin to the ineptitude of most wizards/witches who cannot do the spell. Spells require practice to get it right. And most wizards/witches do not practice this spell.
> 
> If school children can do it and fully grown up wizards can't, this must tell you something about the aptitude of your normal everyday wizard/witch.
> 
> But I guess that since this is the only known Shielding spell with a name, they have to milk it to the fullest in the movies.



Yes, but the fact of the matter is that Voldemort is arguably one of the greatest Wizards of all time. Dumbledore's army were able to do it becuase Harry understood the methods to teach them such things, not to mention that it was an advanced spell during OOTP, as he was thought within HBP, similar to how Lupin thought Expectopatronum to Harry.



Gekigangar said:


> Transfiguration is achieved through concentration, precise wand movements and the proper pronunciation of an incantation.



Voldemort did it within the battle with Dumbledore, yet your forgetting that Sidious's precognition will require even more concentration, as I stated previously. Sidious didn't use such insight to prevent himself from being pushed into the reactor core of the Death Star, did he? You're stating that Voldemort will not be using precise wand movements and pronunciation? Ouch.



Gekigangar said:


> So while being buffeted by huge amounts of objects, Voldy's concentration would be more on avoiding or removing the obstacles than Sidious. Which will give him time to slowly walk up/under Voldy and Lightsaber/Lightning him.



Voldemort displayed transfiguration to an impressive scale against Dumbledore. AK or Crucio will be unleashed upon Sidious if he attempts to come to Voldemort.



Gekigangar said:


> For teleporting, like I said before, Sidious can sense him when he re-appears. So he does not have to physically use his eyes to find him.



That may be so, but just becuase one is able to sense something doesn't mean he'll know how to react, considering that Sidous knows nothing about Magic.


----------



## Gekigangar (Jul 15, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> The Ministry of Magic is a very large area, as seen within both the film and book. Nonetheless, levitation can still be achieved etc. Afterall, those who have the highest ground, which Voldemort could achieve with flight, has advantages, which was implied within ROTS and ROTJ.



Indeed height has advantages. But what advantage would this have for Voldy? Better vantage point of view in order to fire his hexes? Perhaps.
But since hexes can be blocked by objects, and Sidious can fling them as well as use them for cover, it is not too much of an advantage.




Bartallen2 said:


> I've never seen Sidious, within the movies, move objects without the use of his hands or other gestures.



The main point was that both of them could do similar things yea? Not the method of how they did them.



Bartallen2 said:


> It does not require eye contact, as stated within the books, but such contact does strengthen the control of it.
> 
> What use of it? Potentially learning what Sidious' next move will be, etc. You're comparing the Jedi mind trick to Legilimency? Legilimency has been seen to work on Wizards who have strong willpower. And I've not mentioned Crucio.



Potentially learning his next move? First he will have to break through Sidious Mind.Than he will have to sift through his multi layers of thoughts. Not such an easy task like you make it seem.

And seeing that Voldy, supposedly the greatest Legilimens could not even see past Snape...kinda calls his skills at it into question.

From what I have seen, the only case where I seen this kinda power was between Harry and Voldy due to the connection between them. Which made it more effective than normal.

Wizards with strong will power? Examples?

And Crucio like all spells can be blocked or dodged. For some reason you assume that once Voldy points the wand and say the incantation, BOOM! Instant win. That is not the case.




Bartallen2 said:


> Yes, but the fact of the matter is that Voldemort is arguably one of the greatest Wizards of all time. Dumbledore's army were able to do it becuase Harry understood the methods to teach them such things, not to mention that it was an advanced spell during OOTP, as he was thought within HBP, similar to how Lupin thought Expectopatronum to Harry.



My point was that would you think Voldy will use such a lowly spell to defend himself when there are obviously better and stronger Shielding spells at his disposal?

A lowly spell that most adults can't even do.



Bartallen2 said:


> Voldemort did it within the battle with Dumbledore, yet your forgetting that Sidious's precognition will require even more concentration, as I stated previously. Sidious didn't use such insight to prevent himself from being pushed into the reactor core of the Death Star, did he? You're stating that Voldemort will not be using precise wand movements and pronunciation? Ouch.



Replies to this below.



Bartallen2 said:


> Voldemort displayed transfiguration to an impressive scale against Dumbledore. AK or Crucio will be unleashed upon Sidious if he attempts to come to Voldemort.



I'm saying that his precise wand movements would be hampered with flying obstacles continuously hitting him due to Sidious efforts.

Unless you are telling me that Voldy has some Super 360 degrees forcefield that repels everything.

AK and Cucio can be dodged and blocked remember? Or not we would not see Harry Potter and friends survive.




Bartallen2 said:


> That may be so, but just becuase one is able to sense something doesn't mean he'll know how to react, considering that Sidous knows nothing about Magic.



He sees Voldy shooting stuff from his wand. Do you honestly think he will just stand there and let whatever stuff from Voldy's wand hit him?

Further more, upon seeing that Voldy's main method of attack is to point his Wand in his direction, logic indicates that it would be best to separate the wand from him with the force and destroy it with his lightsaber.

Without his wand, Voldy will be able to do much less impressive magic, as that was the point of the wand, a tool to allow a wizard to focus his powers.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2009)

Gekigangar said:


> Indeed height has advantages. But what advantage would this have for Voldy? Better vantage point of view in order to fire his hexes? Perhaps. But since hexes can be blocked by objects, and Sidious can fling them as well as use them for cover, it is not too much of an advantage.



Advantages in terms of dodging incoming objects, which I presume would be pillars of some sort. Hexes can be blocked, whilst objects can be dodged.

But, Voldemort won't be touched by objects, considering the combination of Accio, Telekinesis, Transfiguration and Apparation.



Gekigangar said:


> The main point was that both of them could do similar things yea? Not the method of how they did them.



Similar, but different.




Gekigangar said:


> My point was that would you think Voldy will use such a lowly spell to defend himself when there are obviously better and stronger Shielding spells at his disposal?
> 
> A lowly spell that most adults can't even do.



Snape used the spell, and he was one of the most powerful Wizards within the Harry Potter Universe. It's not the spell, but the strength of the person using it. Protego has the same effect as Force Push, which Yoda had unleashed upon Sidious, at one direction.

Then again, he could merely call fourth a Banishing Charm, as seen within Goblet of Fire.



Gekigangar said:


> I'm saying that his precise wand movements would be hampered with flying obstacles continuously hitting him due to Sidious efforts.



Sidious was using both arms to throw Senate Pods upon Yoda, and your sort of insinuating that it will be far more in faster intrervals. Voldemort has shown that level of transfiguration without any long duration.



Gekigangar said:


> Unless you are telling me that Voldy has some Super 360 degrees forcefield that repels everything.



I stated such things above.



Gekigangar said:


> AK and Cucio can be dodged and blocked remember? Or not we would not see Harry Potter and friends survive.



True, AK, but as I always state it depends on the wielder of Magic, in terms of accuracy etc. There are many variables, and afterall we are dealing with possibly one of the greatest Wizards of all time.




Gekigangar said:


> He sees Voldy shooting stuff from his wand. Do you honestly think he will just stand there and let whatever stuff from Voldy's wand hit him?



True, and that's actually what Voldemort will be thinking.



Gekigangar said:


> Further more, upon seeing that Voldy's main method of attack is to point his Wand in his direction, logic indicates that it would be best to separate the wand from him with the force and destroy it with his lightsaber.



Perhaps, but don't forget that Voldemort could see some form of relationship between Sidious and the Lightsaber, thus remove it. Nonetheless, Voldemort wouldn't be stupid to allow his Wand to be seperated.



Gekigangar said:


> Without his wand, Voldy will be able to do much less impressive magic, as that was the point of the wand, a tool to allow a wizard to focus his powers.



Yeah, JKR did state that magic is amplified without the usage of a Wand, but I hardly doubt that will occur, considering it's such an elementary rule not to lose your Wand, and to always keep it at the ready.


----------



## Gekigangar (Jul 16, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Advantages in terms of dodging incoming objects, which I presume would be pillars of some sort. Hexes can be blocked, whilst objects can be dodged.
> 
> But, Voldemort won't be touched by objects, considering the combination of Accio, Telekinesis, Transfiguration and Apparation.



Granted, fighting an opponent that can fly may be difficult, but not impossible. If Jedi could take out bounty hunters armed with Jet Packs, Sidious should not have too much difficulty handing a flying opponent.

Accio will make things fly to him. I do not think he would want an obstacle to fly towards him on purpose.

TK on the other hand, we have not seen him use it in any combat situation.
So it is debatable how well he can use it.

Transfiguration may work, but I do not think he could transfigure everything Sidious can throw at him. Probably the larger objects. Smaller objects are tricker, especially when they are moving.

Teleportation is good, but Sidious will just change the direction of where the objects are thrown to. Unless somehow you think Voldy can multiple teleport like Nightcrawler and still cast spells while teleporting.




Bartallen2 said:


> Similar, but different.



Either way, the feat is accomplished. Just that the methods differ.



Bartallen2 said:


> Snape used the spell, and he was one of the most powerful Wizards within the Harry Potter Universe. It's not the spell, but the strength of the person using it. Protego has the same effect as Force Push, which Yoda had unleashed upon Sidious, at one direction.
> 
> Then again, he could merely call fourth a Banishing Charm, as seen within Goblet of Fire.



Well than, if Protego is equal/has the same effect as force push, than Sidious can Force push most of Voldy spells minus the AK away.



Bartallen2 said:


> Sidious was using both arms to throw Senate Pods upon Yoda, and your sort of insinuating that it will be far more in faster intrervals. Voldemort has shown that level of transfiguration without any long duration.



The speed of the object is based on how much mass the object has. I'm sure if Sidious threw smaller objects, it would be much faster. Unless for some reason he wants to throw much larger objects or use them as shields... 

And since Voldy is much less agile than Yoda, I'm sure some of those objects will hit him.



Bartallen2 said:


> True, AK, but as I always state it depends on the wielder of Magic, in terms of accuracy etc. There are many variables, and afterall we are dealing with possibly one of the greatest Wizards of all time.



And that greatest wizard was defeated by Harry, so does that make Harry the new greatest wizard of all time? I do not think so.

So brandishing the greatest wizard of all time thing does nothing for this argument.



Bartallen2 said:


> Perhaps, but don't forget that Voldemort could see some form of relationship between Sidious and the Lightsaber, thus remove it. Nonetheless, Voldemort wouldn't be stupid to allow his Wand to be seperated.



From what we have seen, Sidious does not go about brandishing his lightsaber and normally keeps it hidden in his robe. So Voldy will see nothing.
In addition, it is not his choice if Voldy is forcefully separated from his wand by the Force of Sidious.

You seem to be under the assumption that only if Voldy allows something to happen that that something will happen. So I suppose that if Voldy does not allow himself to die and be defeated, than nothing will be able to kill and defeat him?




Bartallen2 said:


> Yeah, JKR did state that magic is amplified without the usage of a Wand, but I hardly doubt that will occur, considering it's such an elementary rule not to lose your Wand, and to always keep it at the ready.




Magic is amplified w/o a wand? I thought it was the opposite. It is also an elementary rule not to lose the lightsaber but they do get lost anyway.
And since Voldy enjoys brandishing his wand at all times, Sidious will have no problem taking it away from Voldy.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 16, 2009)

Seriously, how hard would it be for Sidious to just take Voldemort's wand with a mental flick of the wrist?


----------



## Gekigangar (Jul 16, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Seriously, how hard would it be for Sidious to just take Voldemort's wand with a mental flick of the wrist?



Indeed. However Bartallen2 disagrees.

His reasoning is that losing a wand is impossible for Voldy as his wish is law.

If he does not wish to lose his wand, it will never happen.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 16, 2009)

Unless there is some magic spell called "Don'tlosewandius Pretty Pleaseius", that thing is ending up in his brain. Even if there was, he has to cast it first, before Sidious embeds him in a wall and gets to work having a barbecue.

Best case scenario for Voldemort is that Sidious is having a bad day, Voldemort raises wand, Sidious is like "It's a weapon!", and attempts to force block Avada Kadavra like he would a blaster bolt. Even with this, the same precog that allows the Jedi's superhuman feats could save him before he commits to that.

However, OP specifically states that: Sidious knows of Avada Kedavra 

Sidious uses the force to wrench away Voldemort's wand far quicker than even Voldemort can point and whisper a spell. His precog helps him here on top of his knowledge. Even if Voldemort did fire a spell, there's still a chance for Sidious to dodge it, as it has shown to be dodged.

Sidious 99% win chance under these stipulations. Give them no knowledge of each other and it's a better match, but still a stomp. You have to handicap Sidious's force abilities in some way for Voldemort to be likely to come out of this alive.





> So I suppose that if Voldy does not allow himself to die and be defeated, than nothing will be able to kill and defeat him?



Voldemort versus Galactus.


----------



## Gekigangar (Jul 16, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Voldemort versus Galactus.



Bartallen2's Voldemort Stomps.

AK Galactus since Galatus is so big, he cannot dodge it.

Cucio Galactus to make him feel pain.

Imperio Galactus to make him kill himself.

Transfigure Galactus to a insect and squash him.

Use Protego to protect himself from whatever energy beams Galactus can shoot at him or Apparate to dodge those he cannot.

Plus with the ability where his wish is law, he cannot lose unless he wishes it so.


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 16, 2009)

Holy fuck. Crucio and Imperio arent typical spells in the movies; they are displayed as a flying bolt of light. Voldy points, his opponent hurts or is under his control. Wandless Voldy can produce a giant flame snake, push bodies through tk and produce some lame magical shockwave.

Everything going against Voldy is based on Sidious' shady "precog", super fast use of the force that hasnt been displayed in the movies and his inability mindraped by magical means because of the force (lol). His speed is also in question too. This precog you guys praise in the movies are the reason why the Jedi can deflect blaster bolts but didnt Yoda complain about the future being hard to see because Sidious clouds the force. Couldnt it be possible those Jedi Knights got "blitzed" because they could tell what Sidious was going to do


----------



## Bart (Jul 16, 2009)

Gekigangar said:


> Bartallen2's Voldemort Stomps.
> 
> AK Galactus since Galatus is so big, he cannot dodge it. Cucio Galactus to make him feel pain. Imperio Galactus to make him kill himself.
> 
> ...



It's impossible, considering the fact is such a thing occured, which I doubt, Living Tribunal and the other cosmic entities would intervene, considering that Galactus' state is very crucial to the survival of the Marvel Universe.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 16, 2009)

Yoda said in Empire Strikes Back that the future was hard to read, but he's talking about prediction of events a considerable time away, whereas short-time precog has always come easy to force sensitives.

Jedi are able to see into the future *a split second*, enabling them to pre-act. 


But besides, Sidious won't even need that. He knows about Avada Kedavra because the OP stipulations say so. He knows how deadly it is. The first thing he'll do at the start of the battle is disarm Voldemort, and it's not hard for him to do that faster than Voldemort can fire the death spell. There is no "super fast use of the force" here, it's just quicker to flick something from someone's hand with the force than it is to point with a wand and say Avada Kadavra, even if you're very quick at doing this (as Voldemort is).

A hard forcepush would also fuck Voldemort up before he could react.


----------



## Bart (Jul 16, 2009)

Gekigangar said:


> Granted, fighting an opponent that can fly may be difficult, but not impossible. If Jedi could take out bounty hunters armed with Jet Packs, Sidious should not have too much difficulty handing a flying opponent.
> 
> Accio will make things fly to him. I do not think he would want an obstacle to fly towards him on purpose. TK on the other hand, we have not seen him use it in any combat situation. So it is debatable how well he can use it.



Hey, Gekigangar  Thanks alot for your post. Obi-Wan Kenobi had problems against Jango, as seen within AOTC. But I don't think a comparison between Obi-Wan and Sidous can be made. Futhermore, Lucas can always used the references of the high ground, within the films.

Firstly, Accio will do that, but you're forgetting that I mentioned the Banishing Spell. Voldemort has displayed Telekinesis, as he used it to push Harry's wand out of his hand, and many other occasions within GOF.



Gekigangar said:


> Transfiguration may work, but I do not think he could transfigure everything Sidious can throw at him. Probably the larger objects. Smaller objects are tricker, especially when they are moving.



He can, considering he did so against Voldemort. Smaller objects, was achieved as Dumbledore displayed such a feat against Voldemort, my point being that such things are capible from Voldemort.



Gekigangar said:


> Teleportation is good, but Sidious will just change the direction of where the objects are thrown to. Unless somehow you think Voldy can multiple teleport like Nightcrawler and still cast spells while teleporting.



That's still theoretically possible, considering that the Death Eaters had displayed the ability to attack as such, within OOTP.



Gekigangar said:


> Well than, if Protego is equal/has the same effect as force push, than Sidious can Force push most of Voldy spells minus the AK away.



Indeed, but but the fact is that Voldemort's spells are alot faster than that of Sidious' force pushes, as was seen within Revenge of the Sith.



Gekigangar said:


> And that greatest wizard was defeated by Harry, so does that make Harry the new greatest wizard of all time? I do not think so. So brandishing the greatest wizard of all time thing does nothing for this argument.



Please refer to Transitive Relation, plus there were factors which influenced Harry to defeat Voldemort, whereas Sidious has no such variables to use against Voldemort.



Gekigangar said:


> From what we have seen, Sidious does not go about brandishing his lightsaber and normally keeps it hidden in his robe. So Voldy will see nothing. In addition, it is not his choice if Voldy is forcefully separated from his wand by the Force of Sidious.



No, but so does Voldemort, especially if you read HBP.



Gekigangar said:


> Magic is amplified w/o a wand? I thought it was the opposite. It is also an elementary rule not to lose the lightsaber but they do get lost anyway. And since Voldy enjoys brandishing his wand at all times, Sidious will have no problem taking it away from Voldy.



Sorry, a typing error. It's actually with a Wand, as you stated.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 16, 2009)

> Obi-Wan Kenobi had problems against Jango, as seen within AOTC.



I would point out that Obi Wan was not trying to kill Jango. He had a brawl with him. Remember, how quickly it was over when Jango fought Mace?


----------



## Bart (Jul 16, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> I would point out that Obi Wan was not trying to kill Jango. He had a brawl with him. Remember, how quickly it was over when Jango fought Mace?



The fact of the matter is that Mace Windu is arguably is one of the greatest lightsaber wielders within the Star Wars Universe, and has a technique which is vastly different to that of Obi-Wan, in terms of Lightsaber combat.

I'm not coming down hard on Obi-Wan, but he lost his Lightsaber at the end of the day, which ironically he told Anakin not to do.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2009)

Voldemort: Avada
Sidious: ? -Chokes-
Voldemort: ...
Sidious: -Decapitates-


----------



## Bart (Jul 16, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Voldemort: Avada
> Sidious: ? -Chokes-
> Voldemort: ...
> Sidious: -Decapitates-



Hey. Voldemort has displayed non-verbal magic, not to mention he has the ability of teleportation.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 16, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Hey. Voldemort has displayed non-verbal magic, not to mention he has the ability of teleportation.



And then Sidious with his pre-cog decapitates him with his Lightsabre.


----------



## Bart (Jul 16, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> And then Sidious with his pre-cog decapitates him with his Lightsabre.



As suggested earlier, precognition requires some level of concentration, but such abilities didn't help Sidious when he was thrown down the shift of the Death Star's reactor core, nor did it allow him to defeat Yoda by the means of the Force.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 16, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> As suggested earlier, precognition requires some level of concentration, but such abilities didn't help Sidious when he was thrown down the shift of the Death Star's reactor core, nor did it allow him to defeat Yoda by the means of the Force.



All the precog in the world won't help you when your being bodily carried to your death by a six foot cyborg.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 16, 2009)

> Voldemort has displayed non-verbal magic, not to mention he has the ability of teleportation


*Voldemort teleports behind Sidious*
Voldy thinking:Avad-*gets head chopped off*


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 16, 2009)

> As suggested earlier, precognition requires some level of concentration, but such abilities didn't help Sidious when he was thrown down the shift of the Death Star's reactor core, nor did it allow him to defeat Yoda by the means of the Force.



He comes back to life in the EU and Yoda could beat Voldy too. What is your point?

And:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A07WNupEXk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-_JnZdOnlY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah...Sidious is'nt slow by any means considering what Jedi can do. Unless this is no longer canon these feats count.


----------



## Bart (Jul 16, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He comes back to life in the EU and Yoda could beat Voldy too. What is your point?
> 
> Yeah...Sidious is'nt slow by any means considering what Jedi can do. Unless this is no longer canon these feats count.



Thanks for the links, Tranquil. My point being that this is Sidious from Revenge of the Sith, also I did put it a restriction on Sidious' Clones.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 16, 2009)

Okay, you keep saying Sidious's precog takes time but when we see Yoda even in episode III he knows the Clone Troopers are about to shoot him and counters. The Jedi's precog was screwed somewhat by the Sith and I don't see how Sidious is limited by the the Dark cloud or whatever was used.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jul 16, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> As suggested earlier, precognition requires some level of concentration,



Actually this is wrong. Precognition is _instinct_ to force users. This is harped on in episode 1 before the pod race.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> And then Sidious with his pre-cog decapitates him with his Lightsabre.



Yeah, I gotta go with a no there. Sidious has a rapefest, but he won't do it with a lightsaber. Honestly, why would voldemert even atempt at some kind of close range dueling when he could just turn sidious into a bone from his safe distance?
Sidious does indeed take this, but with a small sample of his vast pletoria of amazing Force powers. Like pointing at him and Voldemort's heart simply stops out of how far he gives up. 
They're not in the same league


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He comes back to life in the EU and Yoda could beat Voldy too. What is your point?
> 
> Yeah...Sidious is'nt slow by any means considering what Jedi can do. Unless this is no longer canon these feats count.



These feats count, but objective speed feats in animation is often unachievable. You'll have typical shoen who are "OMG I CAN'T EVEN SEE THEM ANYMORE, HOW ORIGINAL" fighting for half an hour. You need to point out good relativisic elements in order to provide ith a satisfactory speed.

Also, none of these displays Sidious's skill, so when you want to use them in the OBD, you have to point out correlation.


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 16, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah, I gotta go with a no there. Sidious has a rapefest, but he won't do it with a lightsaber. Honestly, why would voldemert even atempt at some kind of close range dueling when he could just turn sidious into a bone from his safe distance?
> Sidious does indeed take this, but with a small sample of his vast pletoria of amazing Force powers. *Like pointing at him and Voldemort's heart simply stops out of how far he gives up.*
> They're not in the same league


Voldy can do that too. He performs Crucio and Imperio by pointing at his target.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 17, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> Voldy can do that too. He performs Crucio and Imperio by pointing at his target.



But he's not going to do that, because Sidious knows about Avada Kadavra, as the OP said. First thing he does if he even has 0.000001% of a brain cell is disarm Voldemort, because he knows that spell will kill him if it hits him.

After that, Voldemort has nothing.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 17, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> These feats count, but objective speed feats in animation is often unachievable. You'll have typical shoen who are "OMG I CAN'T EVEN SEE THEM ANYMORE, HOW ORIGINAL" fighting for half an hour. You need to point out good relativisic elements in order to provide ith a satisfactory speed.
> 
> Also, none of these displays Sidious's skill, so when you want to use them in the OBD, you have to point out correlation.



Yeah I guess you're right. The reason I showed them is too show fast Jedi can be and Sidious can keep up with the likes of Yoda. Anyway I should'nt have used that as you said.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> But he's not going to do that, because Sidious knows about Avada Kadavra, as the OP said. First thing he does if he even has 0.000001% of a brain cell is disarm Voldemort, because he knows that spell will kill him if it hits him.
> 
> After that, Voldemort has nothing.



I've actually changed the OP, in that Darth Sidious doesn't know of Avada Kadavra, becuase some people PM'd me regarding the uneven advantage, thus I am accommodating such a request.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 17, 2009)

Altering the rules so that your favorite character has an advantage. Classic.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Altering the rules so that your favorite character has an advantage. Classic.



As with Sidious, I also altered the fact that Voldemort knows nothing about Force Ligtning.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jul 17, 2009)

It doesn't matter whether he knows or not. Precognition will allow him to prepare for it.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> It doesn't matter whether he knows or not. Precognition will allow him to prepare for it.



Hey, ScreenXSurfer. This is a respone to this post and your other last one. True, precognition goes hand in hand with Lightsaber combat, in terms of anticipating one's moves. There are almost two forms.

However, people have been stating that Sidious will sense Voldemort when he Apparates, which is wrong, considering that Voldemort is not a force sensitive being, as he is from a different universe and time.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jul 17, 2009)

He'll sense whatever danger is about to happen to him. So unless Voldemort is going to apparate inside of Sidious then nothing will be sensed.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 17, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Altering the rules so that your favorite character has an advantage. Classic.




harry poker fanboys...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2009)

Nah, this isn't a matter of Precog or sword dueling skills in battle
If Sidious just lunged at Tom with his sword out, he'd point his stick and turn him into gerbil or a box season dvd's of Nurse Jackie. If he knew what DVD's are that is.
Power be all it matters



HumanWine said:


> Voldy can do that too. He performs Crucio and Imperio by pointing at his target.



You didn't get it 
Sidious could probably take a space cruiser or two with a thought.
Voldykin's best chance is for a random act of lazyness that gives him time to teleport to the other side of the planet and desguise himself as a little girl named Sally.
That or sidious recognizes the darkness inside Riddle, and decides to take him up as a student. Immortality through Horcruxes might seem an intresting thing for a Sith


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 17, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> But he's not going to do that, because Sidious knows about Avada Kadavra, as the OP said. First thing he does if he even has 0.000001% of a brain cell is disarm Voldemort, because he knows that spell will kill him if it hits him.
> 
> After that, Voldemort has nothing.



And Voldemort knows about force lightning. If he has have a brain he'd teleport away from Sidous' line of site then attack. I lol at the idea that Sidious can simultaneously open Voldy's hand pull away his wand while he's standing there like a noob. You have no feats backing this claim up.



Banhammer said:


> You didn't get it
> Sidious could probably take a space cruiser or two with a thought.
> Voldykin's best chance is for a random act of lazyness that gives him time to teleport to the other side of the planet and desguise himself as a little girl named Sally.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jul 17, 2009)

HumanWine said:


>


He likely can. He was mindfucking hundreds of billions of people on Coruscant when the Lusyankya or whatever was being built.


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 17, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> He likely can. He was mindfucking hundreds of billions of people on Coruscant when the Lusyankya or whatever was being built.


Which movie was that Dont get me wrong, but I understand EU Sidious > a good part of fiction but we are talking about the movie version.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 17, 2009)

> I lol at the idea that Sidious can simultaneously open Voldy's hand pull away his wand while he's standing there like a noob. You have no feats backing this claim up.



What's so lolworthy about something that pathetically easy? Unless I'm mistaken, Voldemort doesn't have superhuman strength. Voldemort can't keep his grip on his wand against Sidious's force power. He can casually disarm a human just like Vader disarmed Han Solo. Any force user can do this, since the force holds super human strength. Voldemort's wand will be flicked out of his hand as he raises it.


----------



## Bart (Jul 17, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> What's so lolworthy about something that pathetically easy? Voldemort doesn't have superhuman strength. Voldemort can't keep his grip on his wand against Sidious's force power. He can casually disarm a human just like Vader disarmed Han Solo. Any force user can do this, since the force holds super human strength. Voldemort's wand will be flicked out of his hand as he raises it.



So, you're assuming that Voldemort's Accio, Telekinesis and Transfiguration will not remove or transform Sidious' Lightsaber? I've not even yet spoken of the Banhsing Charm.

You're forgetting that Voldemort is not a human. Voldemort has never been disarmed withint he Harry Potter Universe, and that's taking into account very powerful spells and charms. Voldemort has been able to disarm without the use of his wand, and by his arm alone.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 17, 2009)

Voldemort stomps and then solos Star Wars.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 18, 2009)

Sidius uses the force and unarms voldemort taking the retarded wand for himself and then turning voldy into sneak stew.
Voldy cant use teleki, he only uses crappy magic.

Also orochimaru could PWN voldi.
And so darth vader, lukeskywalker and bobba fett.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 18, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> So, you're assuming that Voldemort's Accio, Telekinesis and Transfiguration will not remove or transform Sidious' Lightsaber? I've not even yet spoken of the Banhsing Charm.
> 
> You're forgetting that Voldemort is not a human. Voldemort has never been disarmed withint he Harry Potter Universe, and that's taking into account very powerful spells and charms. Voldemort has been able to disarm without the use of his wand, and by his arm alone.



Sidious has shoots some force lightning at Voldemort's face. He's not dodging that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> Which movie was that Dont get me wrong, but I understand EU Sidious > a good part of fiction but we are talking about the movie version.



We are? Well, this changes alot. Massive Force obfscupating powers are good, but not very usefull against him. Is this movie voldemort aswell?
If so the Voldy counters the lightning,  summons a giant fire serpent while blasting him with that darkness thing.
With sidious lack of magic defenses, it should overwhelm him quite a bit


----------



## Bart (Jul 19, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Sidious has shoots some force lightning at Voldemort's face. He's not dodging that.



At a 30m starting distance? The fact of the matter is that what's stopping Voldemort from using objects to block Force Lightning, as Dumbledore had done to block Avada Kedavra which is vastly more powerful, quick and effient than Sidious' Lightning.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Sidious has shoots some force lightning at Voldemort's face. He's not dodging that.



Movie sidious? He counters it with magic lightning


----------



## Bart (Jul 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Movie sidious? He counters it with magic lightning



That's a good idea. Even Sidious preforms Force Choke, Voldemort will call upon Anapneo. Someone spoke of gravity manipulation, well Deprimo will definitely be of help.

Perhaps, Bombarda will prevent the objects, thrown by Sidious, from colliding against Voldemort. Bombarda would be particularly nasty if it actually hit Sidious, for obvious reasons. Or possibly even Evanesco, to remove others efficiently. Expulso, from Deathly Hallows, springs to mind.

Woh, Imagine Sidious being hit by Petrificus Totalus.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2009)

Movie sidious never used gravity manipulation and there's no reason to believe teleporting wouldn't free him from a force choke.
Movie


----------



## Micku (Jul 20, 2009)

Shouldn't Voldy win? It depends if they square off face to face knowing they are going to battle each other. It depends who gets the first attack off because Sidious could just force choke him to death, but I assume Voldy could just teleport out of that and just one shot'em. 

Voldy is too OP vs Sidious I think. Even they knew about each other skills, I think Voldy would still win because of his one shot KO. All he has to do is teleport behind in a safe distance and do what he always do. However, I do wonder if Sidious could actually stop his spell with his force powers and shoot it back at him. Even if Sidious does force lighting, could it get past Voldy's magic shield that he could create? And it doesn't really matter because he could teleport out of it anyway. 

I would give Voldy this battle. I heard in the books or comics that Sidious is pretty powerful, but I haven't read it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2009)

Eu Sidious is a God to Books Voldemort

Movie Sidious is beneath MovieVoldemort enough too loose, powerwise
He has some pretty strong but at the same time pretty vague feats


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> That or sidious recognizes the darkness inside Riddle, and decides to take him up as a student. Immortality through Horcruxes might seem an intresting thing for a Sith



This is actually the more likely scenario, as Sidious would find it useful in his Sith Alchemy. He'd take all the knowledge he could from Riddle and either dispose of him or send him on a suicide mission.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Movie sidious never used gravity manipulation and *there's no reason to believe teleporting wouldn't free him from a force choke*.
> Movie



However, it wouldn't save him from having his throat collapsed in a second


----------



## Bart (Jul 20, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> However, it wouldn't save him from having his throat collapsed in a second



But the spell Anapneo would possibly help Voldemort against an Force Choke from Sidious.


----------



## Bart (Aug 18, 2009)

Micku said:


> Shouldn't Voldy win? It depends if they square off face to face knowing they are going to battle each other. It depends who gets the first attack off because Sidious could just force choke him to death, but I assume Voldy could just teleport out of that and just one shot'em.
> 
> Voldy is too OP vs Sidious I think. Even they knew about each other skills, I think Voldy would still win because of his one shot KO. All he has to do is teleport behind in a safe distance and do what he always do. However, I do wonder if Sidious could actually stop his spell with his force powers and shoot it back at him. Even if Sidious does force lighting, could it get past Voldy's magic shield that he could create? And it doesn't really matter because he could teleport out of it anyway.



Hey Micku  Excellent post, and I do most certainly agree that considering the OP Voldemort may indeed defeat Darth Sidious, especially considering the vast amount of abilities in which he had displayed.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2009)

He gets Force-Choked or blasted by Force Lightning before he does anything else. A guy with supersonic+ reflexes and Precognition vs someone who is borderline human with a magic staff gets sodomized.

Why did you necrobump this.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

What in god's name stops sidious  from just force choking him?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 18, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> What in god's name stops sidious  from just force choking him?



The Power of Wank.


----------

